# AMD R9 280x,290x oder XFX 7970 Ghz-Edition



## Haha1407 (21. Oktober 2013)

Hey Leute, 
Vor paar Tagen hat AMD ja die neue Graka generation vorgestellt. Ich habs zwar gar net mitbekommen aber jetzt weiß ichs ja. Meine Frage ist jetzt ob es sich lohnt die neue r9 280x zu kaufen oder lieber ne "alte" XFX 7970 Ghz-Edition in allen tests schneidet die 280 ja nicht so gut ab (Im direkten Vergleich) aber irgend was muss ja besser sein. Meine dritte Option wäre auf die 290x zu warten aber da steht ja noch kein release fest. Bis zum 31.10 muss auf jedenfall ne neue her weil meine PowerColor 6970 schafft ja BF4 grade noch so. Und noch so als kleine Frage nebenbei welches Netzteil? Aktuel hab ich BeQuiet 550Watt und als CPU nen i7 2600k eigentlich müsste doch alles bereit sein für ne neue Graka oder? (Ich weiß die CPU is schon älter aber der Leistungszuwachs ist eh minimal)

MfG Haha1407


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2013)

Also, bei den Tests, die ICH gesehen hab, ist die R9 280X mal gleichgut, mal sogar nen Tick besser. Aber an sich sind die eigendlich auch technisch so gut wie identisch, nur dass die R9 keinen "Boost"-Takt mehr hat, sondern deren "normaler" takt ist der gleiche wie bei der 7970 mit Boost - daher sind die an sich genau gleischnell. Die R9 ist aber AFAIK derzeit etwas billiger, daher würd ich die bevvorzugen - aber an sich: nimm einfach die, die in dem Shop Deines Vertrauens günstiger ist. Am besten eine ab Werk übertaktete, 2-3 Lüfter (ist leiser als nur einer).


550W sind mehr als genug, Dein PC zieht bei Last auch mit ner starken Karte vlt 330W im Maximum. und bei BQ sind die Watt gut verteilt, da würde auch eines mit 400W schon reichen


----------



## TrinityBlade (21. Oktober 2013)

Haha1407 schrieb:


> Bis zum 31.10 muss auf jedenfall ne neue her weil meine PowerColor 6970 schafft ja BF4 grade noch so.


Gerade noch so? Eine HD 6970 ist nur wenige Prozent langsamer als die HD 7870, die bei den Systemanforderungen von BF4 als "recommended" angegeben ist. 

Abgesehen davon, dito @Herbboy. Die Entscheidung zwischen HD 7970 und R9 280 X hängt in erster Linie vom Preis ab.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2013)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Gerade noch so? Eine HD 6970 ist nur wenige Prozent langsamer als die HD 7870, die bei den Systemanforderungen von BF4 als "recommended" angegeben ist.


 naja, is immer ne Frage des Anspruches - die 7970 ist halt schon im Schnitt 40-50% schneller ^^   oder vlt auch ne Frage der Auflösung. Wenn man mehr als FullHD nutzt, wird aus dem recommended schnell ein "reicht grad noch"


----------



## Haha1407 (25. Oktober 2013)

Hey, 
ja ich spiel "nur"1080p wenn alles auf mittel steht lief die Beta grade mal auf 45 fps. Ich weiß bis zum Realese wird das spiel noch gepacht und is dann net mehr so nen Hardware Fresser und mit neuen Treibern läuft Mittel bestimmt mit 10fps mehr aber ich würde halt schon gerne wenigstens hoch-ultra spielen können. Ich hab auch schon mal bei einem PC laden nachgefragt wegen der r9 290x. Er bietet sie für einen Preis von 550-600 Euro an egal ob XFX, Saphire etc. Der verkäufer meinte aber auch, dass sich die Karte nach dem Weihnachtsgeschäft vermutlich um die 400 einpendeln wird also werde ich einfach bis dahin warten.
danke für die antworten


----------

